# Noob



## jdini1991 (Jan 24, 2011)

So im still very new to the whole aquarium thing in general. Im very interested in the plant life part. even more so than the fish. I really want a very foresty theme and dont even know where to begin. I would appreciate anything yall could throw at me, my ears are open. Thanks!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What size tank do you have?How involved do you want to be?you can do lowlight low tech or go high light high tech.Low light,you will have slower growth,but less maintenance.Once you move into higher light levels,you will need a source of CO2,which depending on size of the tank,you can either dose Excell,make a DIY yeast CO2 generator,or go compressed.Higher light and tech will allow more plant species to grow,but will be trimming quite a bit.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What size tank are you looking at getting? That is the main cost driver to what you need, if you're on any type of budget.

For plants you'll need a planted substrate (natural or something like Eco-complete) and 
good/decent lighting - I would shoot for something in the medium range (will depend on tank size).

Anything else you may need/want just depends on far you want to take it, as mentioned above.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jdini1991 said:


> So im still very new to the whole aquarium thing in general. Im very interested in the plant life part. even more so than the fish. I really want a very foresty theme and dont even know where to begin. I would appreciate anything yall could throw at me, my ears are open. Thanks!


I would look up/study the beaslbob builds threads here. Very easy to setup and maintain planted tanks.

What I do use use a 1"peat, 1" play sand, 1" pc select (or aquarium gravel) substrate layered in that order.

then I add a mix of fast growing plants (anacharis, vals, wisteria), and slower growers (small potted swords/crypts/aunbias Plus an amazon sword). Plant then fill the tank with water.

Wait one week
add 1 fish (male platy)
wait one week (no food added)

add more fish (2 femail platys) start feeding 1 flake per day.

With platys you get a tankfull of fish in 6 months and the tank lasts with a more or less stable population for years.

No mechanical filter, no air pump, no water changes. Just the tank plants and fish.


my .02


----------



## jdini1991 (Jan 24, 2011)

Im planning on getting a 20-30 gallon tank. I definitley plan on having fish. Most likely small schooling type fish. Im in it more for the relaxed scenery, rather than a full on fish tank. What im saying is that i am more interested in the the plant part of it, but still want to be able to have fish if i choose to. I live at home and am always close in case i need to do anything specififc. I also wont mind having a high involvment level, although i dont want to have to stay in my room constantly checking levels and what not all day haha. Im not particularly looking for a challenge when it come to growing the plants, just basic plants to look good ya know? Thanks yall


----------



## jdini1991 (Jan 24, 2011)

Also, as long as i dont get vegetarian fish that will eat all my plants, and fish that will fight with one another, is there really any restrictions to the type of fish i get? I want there to still be balance in the tank while still having fish that i want.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Care level is an important aspect.Some fish,like livebeareres are very easy to care for,and wont really munch too much on plants.I personally keep wild betta species in my planted tanks.They are semi aggressive,but easy to care for if you keep the water changes up and buy from someone in the states who has captive bred offspring(wild caught usually need Reverse Osmosis water,UV sterilizers and a live or frozen diet)Tetras are good fish for planted tanks,almost looks like a necessity,if you look at tanks on planted tank forums.Shrimp are great candidates as well, because they will pick at algae(some species)and keep the bottom nice.

Basically find the fish you want and research it.


----------



## jdini1991 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yah im planning on getting some tetra for sure. And when you start to plants the live plants, do you have to.drain the water each time you plant a new one?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jdini1991 said:


> Yah im planning on getting some tetra for sure. And when you start to plants the live plants, do you have to.drain the water each time you plant a new one?


No. The only reason for water changes with live plants in the tank is to re-introduce some nutrients and ions that the plants will leech out of the tank water. If you're going with our no-maintenance setup commonly referred to as a beaslbob build, you won't even have to do partial water changes.

Planting plants is easiest if you drain some water so you can reach in the tank to plant easier, but it is not a necessity.


----------



## jdini1991 (Jan 24, 2011)

score


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

jdini1991 said:


> Yah im planning on getting some tetra for sure. And when you start to plants the live plants, do you have to.drain the water each time you plant a new one?


If you just refer to planting them....it's up to you. It is easier to plant plants with a reduced water level, but it is up to you. If you lower the water, turn your filter off. It will keep it from beating up the water and your plants.


----------



## jdini1991 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok thanks. I ended up getting a 36 gallon tank. I got some gravel and a substrate. It comes with a full spectrum light, filter with a large filter cartridge, and heater, and of course a hood. It also comes with water conditioner. What does the conditioner do exactly? I know it conditions the water, obviously, but should I use it while trying to get the tank set up for live plants? Also, anything else I need that isnt included that is an essential component that im missing?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jdini1991 said:


> Ok thanks. I ended up getting a 36 gallon tank. I got some gravel and a substrate. It comes with a full spectrum light, filter with a large filter cartridge, and heater, and of course a hood. It also comes with water conditioner. What does the conditioner do exactly? I know it conditions the water, obviously, but should I use it while trying to get the tank set up for live plants? Also, anything else I need that isnt included that is an essential component that im missing?


there are many things a water conditioner can do so it depends on what specific conditioner you have.

fortunately with peat moss in the substrate and by first getting the plants established, and by not doing water changes there is no need for conditioners of any kind. If fact some conditioners have side effects which are not desirable.


my .02


----------



## jdini1991 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok man, I was also wondering how often I will have to change out my substrate and the easiest way to do so?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jdini1991 said:


> Ok man, I was also wondering how often I will have to change out my substrate and the easiest way to do so?


You don't have to change out your substrate. Occasionally you might want to add more to give your plants` root systems more growing room, but if you just let the substrate get dirty, you don't have to touch it ever again (unless there's a major problem and you have to overhaul/decommission your tank).


----------



## jdini1991 (Jan 24, 2011)

well thats a plus


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Depends on where you read. Some say the nutrients are used up after 3-4 yrs and it should be replaced. Sounds extreme to me.


----------



## jdini1991 (Jan 24, 2011)

3-4 years is totes fine with me haha


----------

